
A Data Parallel APL Compiler on the GPU - 7thaccount
https://scholarworks.iu.edu/dspace/handle/2022/24749
======
7thaccount
Past discussion on HN from user "arcfide":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13797797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13797797)

